# Problème configuration compte mageos.com dans Mail



## Byrd57 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai beau avoir suivi les conseils glanés ici ou là dans le forum, impossible de configurer mon compte mail mageos.com avec l'appli Mail (version 4.3): je ne reçois pas de mail (une fenêtre s'ouvre sans arrêt lors de la connexion m'indiquant que le serveur redemande  mon mot de passe) et je ne peux pas davantage en envoyer.
Pourtant je mets bien:

description : pop.mageos
adresse : XXX@mageos.com
nom complet : prénom nom
serveur de réception : pop.mageos.com (port 110 par défaut, case SSl décochée, authentification mot de passe)
nom d'utilisateur : XXX
mot de passe : YYYYYYYY
serveur d'envoi : smtp.free.fr (j'ai free comme FAI) sans authentification mais en cochant SSL (en décochant ça ne marche pas non plus) et ports par défaut (25, 465, 587).


Bien enttendu, les cases "activer ce compte", "inclure ce compte lors de la relève du courrier" sont cochées dans l'onglet "avancé"
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'apporter une solution?
Merci d'avance.


----------

